# Sick shrimp?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have one bright red Cherry Shrimp who hasn't really moved much all night. Usually their little legs are always in motion, picking up food and eating it.

This one has been sitting on a leaf all night, almost resting on her belly. I tested the water and everything is normal, (all in the safe ranges), and I can't think of anything that's changed. 

Do shrimp sleep or rest? I'm hoping she's not dying - she's gorgeous! Maybe she's getting in the mood to molt?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Never mind - she died. Found half her body tonight.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That sucks.Sorry for your loss,Its always sad to lose someone in the tanks.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, it's disappointing for sure. Now, I just hope that maybe she was old and it's not a problem in the tank! (Never know how old they are when you get them..... most of mine were adult size when I brought them home).

I never see the 20+ that I know should be in there, but they are excellent at hiding in the ornaments and plants, so I'm sure they are all there, but just doing their "shrimpy thing" somewhere I can't see them all.


----------

